# Welches Gehäuse soll ich nehmen



## gamer2007ex (2. April 2020)

*Welches Gehäuse soll ich nehmen*

Ich suche ein Gehäuse welches das ASUS ROG Strix X570-F Gaming ( atx ) unterstützt und gleichzeitig gut für eine wakü drenage ist

DANKE FÜR ALLE ANTWORTEN ihr habt mir sehr geholfen  : )


----------



## claster17 (2. April 2020)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse soll ich nehmen*

Die Suche anhand der umfangreichen Informationen hat zu folgendem Ergebnis geführt: Singularity Computers Spectre 2.0 Showcase - schwarz


----------



## Patrick_87 (2. April 2020)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse soll ich nehmen*

Etwas mehr Infos wären schon nett gewesen. Wieviel Radiatoren sollen verbaut werden usw ?

Aber hier trotzdem eine klare Empfehlung , falls dir 3 x 360mm ausreichen sollen wovon ich ausgehe. Dieses ist perfekt für Wakü , gibts auch in schwarz.
Lian Li O11Dynamic XL (ROG Certified) Midi-Tower - weiss


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. April 2020)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse soll ich nehmen*



gamer2007ex schrieb:


> Ich suche ein Gehäuse welches das ASUS ROG Strix X570-F Gaming ( atx ) unterstützt und gleichzeitig gut für eine wakü drenage ist


PC-Gehäuse mit Formfaktor Mainboard: ATX, Lüftergröße vorne: 140mm, Lüftergröße hinten: 140mm, Lüftergröße oben: 140mm Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## micha30111 (2. April 2020)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse soll ich nehmen*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> Etwas mehr Infos wären schon nett gewesen. Wieviel Radiatoren sollen verbaut werden usw ?
> 
> Aber hier trotzdem eine klare Empfehlung , falls dir 3 x 360mm ausreichen sollen wovon ich ausgehe. Dieses ist perfekt für Wakü , gibts auch in schwarz.
> Lian Li O11Dynamic XL (ROG Certified) Midi-Tower - weiss



Das Gehäuse habe ich in Schwarz mit ner Alphacool Eisbaer 360 RGB und eine AIO die zu meiner Inno 3D dazu gehörte. Sehr schönes und gut verarbeites Gehäuse. Verbaut habe ich ein Asrock X470 Taichi Ultimate. Mehr als genug Platz und optisch auch sehr schön anzusehen.

Viele Grüße,

Micha


----------

